# 7th transfer (3rd with serum) and hcg of 8.5



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wasn't sure where to post. So anyway, we had Icsi with serum a couple of weeks ago, d3 transfer 2 X 8 cell no fragmentation. Had hcg test and 8.5 and been told to stay on meds and retest tomorrow, I didn't see the point but anyways.. 

So I'm stuck in limbo at the moment. This time round I had a scratch and no steroids due to womb biopsy result. We at least got to implantation this time as our previous records show multiple bfn. 

The eggs collected have lessened from when I originally started treatment all those years ago and my treatment has been slightly different this time. We got 4 eggs and 3 fertilised and 2 to transfer. Last time it was 3 eggs all 3 transferred all again 8cells and bfn.

I'm actually not sure what road to take now. I think penny is going to suggest ds if this doesn't work she thinks there's an underlying issue yet Argc doesn't think that. She may even suggest dd as I produce less eggs now. I just don't feel ready to jump ship yet even after 7 goes not whilst I'm still getting eggs. I don't know what else to test if anything we have had everything done!  I'm not sure whether to move clinics.. Was thinking gennet in Prague for natural cycles and picsi.  I do love penny and dh wants to stay there but I just have some niggles especially when it doesn't work the suggestion of donor which I'm not quite ready for but open to when we have exhausted all other avenues.

I guess I just want some advice, how many times do we put ourselves through this as this time has been quite stressful. If Argc and serum can't help us who can? 

Is here anything else to test, this is the first Treatment since lap and cyst removal too. 

Thanks for reading and any stories of hope from multi cyclers!! Xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello fiftyshades I think we met in limboland a little while ago   first I want to send you a hug & wish you lots of luck for your test tomorrow    I think you have done amazingly to go through 7 rounds of treatment   I don't think there is an answers as to the number of cycles to try before moving on to donors, I think the decision is a very personal one. Before I started we agreed we would only try 3 rounds of treatment & if it didn't work it didn't work, but I am still here having done 3 fresh & one fet!   we are unexplained & whilst my clinic has said I could try again with oe the general feeling was that de would give us a much better chance of success so I have persuaded dp that we will try one last go with de!   there is quite a lot of stuff about epigenetics which is interesting & for me the priority is trying to get pregnant   wishing you lots of luck for a successful outcome x


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello Amy,

Yes we did and it's been ages since I posted there- hope everyone is well. I am still in touch with Jenni, cloudy and sfg. Thank you so much for the well wishes. With a hcg that low I know it's not good but I'll take the fact we got implantation and may be something has worked for us to get a bit of progress this time. I know we are not ready to give up yet and dh has so much hope and positivity for us.

When are you cycling next? Have you stayed with the same clinic? This is my dilemma as not sure whether a new clinic could offer us any further insight or alternative treatment options.

I hope the next go is the one for you! X


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi, I really feel for you. I've had a few more cycles than yourself including DE some at Serum. It's so frustrating not knowing what the issue is. Some of the women have been talking about a biopsy of the uterus. Some going to Gorgy, Paris, Dr Le? and now Coventry Dr Quenby. Some women have had success with finding out , when is the best time for egg transfer and receptivity and if immunes are required or not. You may have already done this yourself. Some women have discussed it on the Serum site too. Plus some women, have move to another clinic and had success. I Really don't know what to advise...

Best wishes x


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello sonneblume

Yes I had a biopsy when I had my lap and my results didn't show anything out of the ordinary. I just needed a scratch. I actually found it useful to have because my results suggest no steroids before transfer. On half my other transfers I've had immune treatment and the only time I got somewhere was Argc on the first go. But after that they advised do not need immune with fets but that didn't work. 

I know it's all a learning curve and a very expensive one. Just feel so frustrated with it all now.

Xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello fifty   I am in touch with lovely jenni & cloudy too   it is really positive that it looks like you got implantation this time & great that dh is so hopeful & positive   it is just so difficult to know what decisions to make when you are classed as unexplained    I have been with my local clinic for the 3 fresh & 1 fet so far but on their advice I am looking to move abroad for de treatment, although we probably won't try again until next year. My local clinic is linked to Institute Bernabeu in Alicante so I might consider them or I met Newlife in Greece at the fertility show last year & have had a bit of email contact & been very impressed with them, lots of ladies also seem to have success in Cyprus now. There are a few different threads on here asking about recommendations for clinics abroad so they might be worth a look, maybe you could email some other clinics to see whether they would recommend trying anything different, one of my old cycle buddies has just got back from ivf Spain in Alicante where they added a drug called saizen to try & improve egg quality & she is now 5 weeks pregnant so that might be something you could ask about   whatever you decide you need to know it is the right thing for both you & dh, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Amy,

Ah I had a consultation with newlife and I liked them too. I have also had gennet in my head only because of the treatments for sperm. But I'm waiting on a review from penny at serum and will go from there. The hcg went down as expected so I'm off all drugs now. Going to be in my own little bubble for the next week whilst I go through the stages! 

I have researched that drug, only thing I've never been told is problem with quality... Just quantity it seems now! But I'll mention it.

Thank you for the well wishes and I hope we all get there in the end! Xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Fifty I'm really sorry to hear your hcg levels have dropped   I hope being in your little bubble & spending time with dh helps you get through this difficult time   I can ask my old cycle buddy more about her protocol if it would help, I know she had low numbers which I think was why they added the saizen to try & make sure the eggs she did get were the best quality possible, I hope your follow up goes well, take care x


----------

